# Brown Rice Ideas



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi guys

Looking some ideas how to jazz up some boring plain brown rice.

Going to have peppered chicken fillets for dinner with brown rice but what can I do to turn it from bland boring brown rice into something tasty on the cheap?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

cook it and add cooked bacon bits


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

My advice would be to leave it on the shelf in the supermarket & buy white.

Horrible stuff. No wonder hippies are so miserable.


----------



## Bojax (Jun 8, 2013)

Add a lot spinach, leek, onions and a lemon in the end and you have a very good combo of rice/veggies.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

add it to homemade chilli


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> My advice would be to leave it on the shelf in the supermarket & buy white.
> 
> Horrible stuff. No wonder hippies are so miserable.


this x 2

learn from your mistakes and move on. Throw it away and get real rice. it's cheap so it's no real loss.

Even people in 3rd world countries don't eat brown rice


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I add a tea spoon of turmeric and a couple of cardiman pods and it's lush with a curry!

I use basmati brown rice from Asda, boil it in a lot of water for 12-15mins and it comes out perfect. I won't go back to white rice after using this.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there really much of a benefit of using brown rice or pasta over white rice or pasta??


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Remember a few years ago, a health-fascist, lentil-munching, vegan nutter at work giving us all a lecture on how white rice was a terrible source of refined carbs. Worse than white sugar.. promotes obesity.. causes diabetes & heart disease.

How do those billions of people in Asia who live off the stuff manage ?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Remember a few years ago, a health-fascist, lentil-munching, vegan nutter at work giving us all a lecture on how white rice was a terrible source of refined carbs. Worse than white sugar.. promotes obesity.. causes diabetes & heart disease.
> 
> How do those billions of people in Asia who live off the stuff manage ?


Cos there eating 3 grains of it per day lol


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Is there really much of a benefit of using brown rice or pasta over white rice or pasta??


If you're on a cut yes- it functions as an appetite supressant.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> If you're on a cut yes- it functions as an appetite supressant.


Im always hungry no matter what I eat lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Is there really much of a benefit of using brown rice or pasta over white rice or pasta??


it has a little more fibre in it, but not a huge amount more. If you struggle with fibre intake then that's the only reason why. But green veg is much better source of fibre for the body anyway and if you are eating a lot of protein you should ofset this with lots of green veg and you should smash you fibre requirements that way


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Am I the only one who loves wholemeal rice and Lentils? Find both have more flavour than white. I just add salt and petit pois peas for sweetness and maybe mix light and dark soy sauce or fry in the wok with chicken and Groundnut oil to give more of a takeaway grease feeling


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Sharp161 said:


> Am I the only one who loves wholemeal rice and Lentils? Find both have more flavour than white. I just add salt and petit pois peas for sweetness and maybe mix light and dark soy sauce or fry in the wok with chicken and Groundnut oil to give more of a takeaway grease feeling


Nice one!


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

About to cook me some, might chuck some sweet corn in it and soy sauce.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Fried rice from the chinese is about the only rice I ever eat and thats once in a blue moon. I prefer pasta or noodles. I get wholemeal noodles as well I actually prefer them to normal noodles.

a favourite dish of mine is Wholemeal noodles salmon onion all stirfried with a blue dragon sweet chilli and garlic sauce


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> But green veg is much better source of fibre for the body anyway and if you are eating a lot of protein you should ofset this with lots of green veg and you should smash you fibre requirements that way


Fibrous vegetables have a much greater 'fibre' effect than the fibre from grains. The reason is that it's not so much the weight of fibre that you consume as the volume. When you eat veg - especially raw or lightly cooked, lots of small fragments pass through the gut structurally intact. The purpose of fibre is to provide volume to your fecal material.

Although wholegrains contain a great deal of dietary fibre by weight, a raw carrot will probably give your guts more of what it actually needs than a great pile of wholegrain.


----------

